# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Prindi gjithmonë ka dobësi për njërin nga fëmijët. Pse?

## Mina

A eshte e sakte ajo qe shpreh ne teme dhe pse ndodh? Ka lidhje me kombinimin zodiakal te shenjave?

----------


## shigjeta

Prinderit mendoj se I duan te gjithe femijet njesoj.  Per te kujdesur ose ndihmuar mund te bejn me shume per nje nga femijet duke patur parasysh se aii/ajo mund te kete me shume nevoje per ta ne nje form a ne nje tjeter

----------


## Estella

Une them kjo varet nga personi. Gjyshja ime p.sh e ben teper te dukshme ne bisedat e saj se njeren nga vajzat e do me shume se tjetra. E njejta gje me niperit dhe mbesat. Kurse tek mami im se kam vene re kurre qe ajo te beje dallime mides mua dhe vellait.

nenat ngandonjehere ndihen fajtore kur njeri prej femijeve ecen me shume ne jete, dhe shpesh here thone ah sikur ta kishe bere te njejten gje edhe per kete apo ate, pamvarsisht se ajo mund te kete vepruar ne te njejten menyre me te dy apo tre.

Nga eksperienca ime mund te them varet nga prinderit, niveli kulturoar, arsimor dhe eksperiencat e jetes.

----------


## Albo

Prindi i do te gjithe femijet njesoj, por pret arritje te ndryshme nga cdo femije. Cdo femije rritet dhe gjen rrugen e vet, dhe kjo rruge mund ti pelqeje apo jo prindit. Prindi gjithmone preferon femijen qe i permbush me se miri planet e prindit per te.

Te kesh femije eshte gezim, te shikosh qe femijet e tu jane te sukseseshem dhe po ecin ne rrugen e duhur eshte lumturi.

----------

sirena_adria (04-10-2021)

----------


## Serenity

Babai im thote; kedo gisht te dores te presesh te dhemb njesoj, dhe e njejte eshte dhe dashuria per femijet...asnjerin me shume apo me pak!

Ka prinder qe edhe pa dashur, u kushtojne me shume vemendje njerit femije...psh atij qe ka vuajtur nga shendeti ose eshte me mire me mesime!
Pavaresisht nga keto qe permenda, nuk e konceptoj dot se si mund te duhet njeri femije me shume se tjetri!
Dashuria e prindit eshte e pakufishme, e pakushtezuar e s'duhet vene ne kandar!

----------


## katana

dhe ime me po ta pyes me thot "te gjithe gishtat kur ti presin te dhembin njesoj" po di ti qe nga njehere ajo ben dallime midis 4 femive qe ka. nganjehere duket sikur vellain e do me shume ngaqe eshte me i vogli dhe erdhi pas 3 vajzash. motra e vogel me vellain thon se mami na do mua e lilken me shume se jemi femijte e pare. eh se di nese eshte e veretete me ne te dyja po ne pergjethsi me sa kam pare nena ka gjithmone nje lidhje me te forte me femijne e pare. 
kurse gjyshja e di qe me do mua me shume.

----------


## liliella

ashtu mendon ti katke

----------


## Mina

Ju lutem lexoni me vemendje temen! Une shprehem qarte, nuk them qe prindi do me shume por ka dobesi me shume.

----------


## Inconstant Moon

Mendoj se shpesh prindi ka pak me shume debulese per ate femije i/e cila i ngjan me teper ne karakter. Cdo prind thelle-thelle ka ate deshiren 'egoiste' qe femija e tij/saj t'i ngjaje e te lene pas nje 'miniature' te tyren ne rritje e siper si ato vete. Nga ana tjeter, kam vene re se ka nga ato prinder te cilet duan te permbushin tek femija ate qe atyre u ka munguar  (mund te jete mesimi i nje vegle muzikore, vazhdimi i shkolles per mjeksi, etj.). 
Persa i perket 'teorise' se nena ka me teper debulese per djalin e babai per vajzen, ne duket pak si shume e pergjithesuar.

----------


## KACAKU

Eshte shume e vertete,qe prindi ka dobesi per njerin nga femijet,pasi eshte akoma me e vertete,qe femija ka dobesi per nje nga prinderit.

----------


## macia_blu

nuk mendoj se  prindi e do njerin femije me pak e tjetrin me shume.
 eshte pamundesi ,  ndoshta edhe brenda gjakut te krijosh nje marredhenie jo te njejte me te gjithe femijet( ne rastin kur kemi dy femije ndoshta eshte disi me e thjeshte kjo marredhenie te mos bier ne sy si e ndryshme , si ne rastin e Estelles.) por  kur kemi me shume se 3 femije me  mosha te ndryshme.
Ndikojne   edhe moshat ne dobsi. Mosha e te dyja paleve. prinderve dhe femijes.Ne disa raste kjo dobsi vihet re  tek   marredhia me e mire midis prindit dhe femijes  se madh, pra atij me te afert ne vite,  ashtu sic ndodh  edhe  e kunderta krijohen marredhenie me te forta qe duken shenja dobsie ne  thellimin e  diferences se moshave prind femije, konkretiksht femija i vogel.
Nese babai ishte shume me i afert me mua se me vellezerit , kjo nuk me ben te mendoj e aq me pak te besoj se me donte mua me shume. Thjesht ka qene nje dobsi... dhe qe  mua me   eshte  dukur  se  ne bindjen e tij i  ngjaja me shume se vellezerit. Mbase  ka ndikuar edhe  te qenit vajze.
Megjitheate  dua te theksoj, se dashuria   eshte e njejte per te gjithe femijet, ajo qe eshte ndryshe eshte thjeshte dobsi, qe mund te vij nga disa faktor, per secilin prind-femije te vecante ka rast e arsye te vecant dobsish.

Me falni per mendimin e pa kualifikuar psikologjikisht. 
Megjitheate perfitova nga rasti dhe thashe ndoshta pa mundur te flas drejte.
macia blu.

----------


## KACAKU

Me perpara kisha degjuar,se prindi ato,qe nuk ka pasur vete,pra i kane munguar ne femijerine e tij,nuk do,qe ti kete as femija.Kete nuk e besoja shume,por sot isha takuar me nje cift,qe kishin prane nje goce te vogel,rreth 6 vjec dhe nje moment femija i kerkoi nenes ti blinte dicka,por mori nje pellembe te forte dhe nena e justifikoi,qe kur ajo ishte e vogel,zgjasnin duart vetem atehere kur i jepnin leje prinderit dhe vetem atehere merrnin ne duar prej prinderve,nje grusht sheqer dhe nje cope buke dhe ushqeheshin.
Me beri pak pershtypje dhe mendova vuajtjen,qe kane kaluar ata,por me beri edhe te besoj pak a shume, ate qe them me siper,qe prindi mendon dhe krahason femijerine e tij me femijerine e bijeve te vete.

P.S Kjo nuk ka te beje me dashurine,qe ka prindi per femijen,e cila per mua eshte e patundur.

----------


## KaMeLaaa

Une them se tema qe ke hap Mina eshte e vertet. Nuk e di por une kete e shikoj tek prinderit e mi. Ndoshta ata na duan te dyja njesoj, si mua edhe motren time, por babi sikur e shpreh dashurine me shume tek mua dhe mami tek motra ime. Gjithmone baballaret i duan me shume gocat e vogla, jo duan por me mire te them "perkedhelin". Persa i perket kombinimit zodiakal te shenjave hmmm... se besoj se ka te beje me te. Te pakten ky eshte mendimi im  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Arbushi

Mina,

eshte e vertete qe ndonjehere prindi ka dobesi me teper per njerin nga femijet edhe ne rastin tim e time motre, pridnerit sikur bejne me shume mbas meje. kjo gje nuk me pelqen aspak perkundrazi me ben te ndihem fajtore edhe e shikoj edhe vete ndonjehere qe sillem kastile keq. kete gje e ve re shume mire edhe motra, madje edhe ne adoleshnce te vone motra kishte endrra qe e shprehnin qarte kete fakt. tani kjo dobesi mund te vi nga fakti qe une mbase jam femija i pare apo ngaqe shumicen e femijerise kam qene e semure edhe kam qene tip i urte. dilja me mire me mesime etj. po tani qe jam 20 keto gjerat e mesiperme kane ndryshuar edhe perseri nuk di pse ime me sillet po njesoj. 
edhe mqs ke bere pyetje per shenjat zoodiakale kjo nuk ka aspak te beje sepse une me time me i kemi shenjat te kunderta, por 99% te kohes kemi raport te shkelqyer.

mina ti me duket se ke femije vete edhe nqs kete pyetje e ke per vete atehere e vetmja keshille qe mund te jap eshte te kesh jashtezakonisht shume kujdes.

----------


## Mina

Une kam femije por kurre nuk kam guxuar te shfaq dobesi vetem per njerin. Cdo gje eshte e barabarte midis tyre! Dhe kjo sjellje i sherben dashurise midis vellezerve. Nese ben diferencime, femija i lene pas dore, distancohet nga te tjeret vetvetiu. Edhe nese nuk e shfaq shqetesimin, e akumulon.

----------


## Tomorri

Per mendimin tim vecanerisht kur ne familje ka dy femije me sekse te ndryshme(moter-vella). 
Babai ka me shume dobesi per vajzen kurse nena per çuni.

----------


## Puhiza

Une njoh shume njerez qe bejne dallime mes femijeve. Mad=je kam degjuar nje nene qe thoshte te bijes :- une vetem per ty jetoj, te gjithe te tjeret le te vdesin" . Sa per info, kjo nene ka 5 femije dhe ende nuk e kam kuptuar se cfare e lidh aq shume me ate vajze. Nuk e di. 
Ka dhe raste te tjera dhe kjo eshte e pashmangshme. Ndoshta gjendja ekonomike mund te ndikoje, ndoshta injoranca apo padija e prindit per ti trajtuar femijet te gjithe njesoj.

Sa per ate teorine e 5 gishtave, ajo nuk ma mbush mendjen fare sepse jo te gjithe gishtat kane te njejtin funksion. Gishti i vogel psh ka vetem funskion estetik, tregusi ka me shume rol!!!!!!

----------


## Mina

Gishtat dhembin te gjithe njesoj, pavaresisht nga funksioni!

----------


## Puhiza

Ndoshta

----------


## Nuska

Prindi ka dobesi per nje nga femijet ashtu si dhe femija ka dobesi per nje nga prindit...Kjo sigurisht nuk do te thote qe femija apo prindi e do me shume njerin se tjetrin... eshte thjesht nje fare kujdesi qe tregon ndaj femijes qe eshte me pak inferior ose qe eshte me pak i shkathet se tjetri. D.m.th prindi ka dobesi per femijen qe e ka pak me te "veshtire" jeten...

----------

